
Recoverable System Upgrades - fanlin
https://coreos.com/blog/recoverable-system-upgrades/
======
dozzie
Yeah, a mechanism that is almost pointless. There's still user data that needs
to be upgraded. User data is the very thing upgrades are difficult, and CoreOS
doesn't address it in any way. Otherwise running `apt-get upgrade' on a second
root in LVM would be really just enough.

